# علامات ونبؤات أخر الزمان



## ابو عبيده (28 ديسمبر 2010)

************* حرر هذا أيضاً *
*لآننا لا نعرف هذا الهدي فعليك أن تلقي السلام علي الكل والا فلتصمت   Twin*

أحتاج منكم ما ذكر عندكم في كتابكم المقدس من علامات ونبؤات أخر الزمان وما سيحدث في الفتره الأخيره من الزمن وبلتحديد عن الملحمة الكبرى التي ستحدث عند جبل هرمجدو في فلسطين المحتله ( حررها الله ) 


*حُرر ما ذكرته *
*لأنه لا يخص القسم المسيجي بشئ*
*المشرف*


----------



## apostle.paul (28 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: الى المسيحيين  أحتاج تفسيرٍ*

*انا مش فاهم حاجة ايه دخل محمد فى الموضوع وضح انت عايز ايه بالظبط
*


----------



## ابو عبيده (28 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: الى المسيحيين  أحتاج تفسيرٍ*

 انا أريد منكم علامات معركة هرمجدون وهذه المعركة ستحدث بين من ومن ؟؟

انتظر الاجابة


----------



## apostle.paul (28 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: الى المسيحيين  أحتاج تفسيرٍ*

*انا اول مرة اسمع ان فى نبوة فى الكتاب المقدس اخر الزمان اسمها معركة هرمجدون لعل الخطا عندى فارجع وادرس
جبت منين المعركة دى
*


----------



## Mzajnjy (28 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: الى المسيحيين  أحتاج تفسيرٍ*

........................................


رؤيا يوحنا 16 : 16 

فَجَمَعَهُمْ إِلَى الْمَوْضِعِ الَّذِي يُدْعَى بِالْعِبْرَانِيَّةِ «*هَرْمَجَدُّونَ*».


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (28 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: الى المسيحيين  أحتاج تفسيرٍ*

........................................


رؤيا يوحنا 16 : 16 

فَجَمَعَهُمْ إِلَى الْمَوْضِعِ الَّذِي يُدْعَى بِالْعِبْرَانِيَّةِ «*هَرْمَجَدُّونَ*».


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: الى المسيحيين  أحتاج تفسيرٍ*




ابو عبيده قال:


> انا أريد منكم  علامات معركة هرمجدون وهذه المعركة ستحدث بين من ومن ؟؟
> 
> انتظر الاجابة



*هنا قسم للتساؤلات وليس قسم للحكايات ....*


----------



## apostle.paul (28 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: الى المسيحيين  أحتاج تفسيرٍ*

*حِينَئِذٍ يُسَلِّمُونَكُمْ إِلَى ضِيق وَيَقْتُلُونَكُمْ، وَتَكُونُونَ مُبْغَضِينَ مِنْ جَمِيعِ الأُمَمِ لأَجْلِ اسْمِي.*
*10 وَحِينَئِذٍ يَعْثُرُ كَثِيرُونَ وَيُسَلِّمُونَ بَعْضُهُمْ بَعْضًا وَيُبْغِضُونَ بَعْضُهُمْ بَعْضًا.*
*11 وَيَقُومُ أَنْبِيَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ كَثِيرُونَ وَيُضِلُّونَ كَثِيرِينَ.*
*12 وَلِكَثْرَةِ الإِثْمِ تَبْرُدُ مَحَبَّةُ الْكَثِيرِينَ.*
*13 وَلكِنِ الَّذِي يَصْبِرُ إِلَى الْمُنْتَهَى فَهذَا يَخْلُصُ.*
*14 وَيُكْرَزُ بِبِشَارَةِ الْمَلَكُوتِ هذِهِ فِي كُلِّ الْمَسْكُونَةِ شَهَادَةً لِجَمِيعِ الأُمَمِ. ثُمَّ يَأْتِي الْمُنْتَهَى

**حِينَئِذٍ إِنْ قَالَ لَكُمْ أَحَدٌ: هُوَذَا الْمَسِيحُ هُنَا! أَوْ: هُنَاكَ! فَلاَ تُصَدِّقُوا.*
*24 لأَنَّهُ سَيَقُومُ مُسَحَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ وَأَنْبِيَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ وَيُعْطُونَ آيَاتٍ عَظِيمَةً وَعَجَائِبَ، حَتَّى يُضِلُّوا لَوْ أَمْكَنَ الْمُخْتَارِينَ أَيْضًا.*
*25 هَا أَنَا قَدْ سَبَقْتُ وَأَخْبَرْتُكُمْ.*
*26 فَإِنْ قَالُوا لَكُمْ: هَا هُوَ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ! فَلاَ تَخْرُجُوا. هَا هُوَ فِي الْمَخَادِعِ! فَلاَ تُصَدِّقُوا.*
*27 لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الْبَرْقَ يَخْرُجُ مِنَ الْمَشَارِقِ وَيَظْهَرُ إِلَى الْمَغَارِبِ، هكَذَا يَكُونُ أَيْضًا مَجِيءُ ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ.*
*28 لأَنَّهُ حَيْثُمَا تَكُنِ الْجُثَّةُ، فَهُنَاكَ تَجْتَمِعُ النُّسُورُ.*
*29 «وَلِلْوَقْتِ بَعْدَ ضِيقِ تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ تُظْلِمُ الشَّمْسُ، وَالْقَمَرُ لاَ يُعْطِي ضَوْءَهُ، وَالنُّجُومُ تَسْقُطُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ، وَقُوَّاتُ السَّمَاوَاتِ تَتَزَعْزَعُ.*
*30 وَحِينَئِذٍ تَظْهَرُ عَلاَمَةُ ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ فِي السَّمَاءِ. وَحِينَئِذٍ تَنُوحُ جَمِيعُ قَبَائِلِ الأَرْضِ، وَيُبْصِرُونَ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ آتِيًا عَلَى سَحَاب السَّمَاءِ بِقُوَّةٍ وَمَجْدٍ كَثِيرٍ.*
*31 فَيُرْسِلُ مَلاَئِكَتَهُ بِبُوق عَظِيمِ الصَّوْتِ، فَيَجْمَعُونَ مُخْتَارِيهِ مِنَ الأَرْبَعِ الرِّيَاحِ، مِنْ أَقْصَاءِ السَّمَاوَاتِ إِلَى أَقْصَائِهَا.*
*32 فَمِنْ شَجَرَةِ التِّينِ تَعَلَّمُوا الْمَثَلَ: مَتَى صَارَ غُصْنُهَا رَخْصًا وَأَخْرَجَتْ أَوْرَاقَهَا، تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّ الصَّيْفَ قَرِيبٌ.*
*33 هكَذَا أَنْتُمْ أَيْضًا، مَتَى رَأَيْتُمْ هذَا كُلَّهُ فَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّهُ قَرِيبٌ عَلَى الأَبْوَابِ.*
*34 اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ يَمْضِي هذَا الْجِيلُ حَتَّى يَكُونَ هذَا كُلُّهُ.*
*35 اَلسَّمَاءُ وَالأَرْضُ تَزُولاَنِ وَلكِنَّ كَلاَمِي لاَ يَزُولُ.

**وَكَمَا كَانَتْ أَيَّامُ نُوحٍ كَذلِكَ يَكُونُ أَيْضًا مَجِيءُ ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ.*
*38 لأَنَّهُ كَمَا كَانُوا فِي الأَيَّامِ الَّتِي قَبْلَ الطُّوفَانِ يَأْكُلُونَ وَيَشْرَبُونَ وَيَتَزَوَّجُونَ وَيُزَوِّجُونَ، إِلَى الْيَوْمِ الَّذِي دَخَلَ فِيهِ نُوحٌ الْفُلْكَ،*
*39 وَلَمْ يَعْلَمُوا حَتَّى جَاءَ الطُّوفَانُ وَأَخَذَ الْجَمِيعَ، كَذلِكَ يَكُونُ أَيْضًا مَجِيءُ ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ.*
*40 حِينَئِذٍ يَكُونُ اثْنَانِ فِي الْحَقْلِ، يُؤْخَذُ الْوَاحِدُ وَيُتْرَكُ الآخَرُ.*
*41 اِثْنَتَانِ تَطْحَنَانِ عَلَى الرَّحَى، تُؤْخَذُ الْوَاحِدَةُ وَتُتْرَكُ الأُخْرَى.*
 *42 «اِسْهَرُوا إِذًا لأَنَّكُمْ لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ فِي أَيَّةِ سَاعَةٍ يَأْتِي رَبُّكُمْ.


*


----------



## apostle.paul (28 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: الى المسيحيين  أحتاج تفسيرٍ*

*1 «وَفِي ذلِكَ الْوَقْتِ يَقُومُ مِيخَائِيلُ الرَّئِيسُ الْعَظِيمُ الْقَائِمُ لِبَنِي شَعْبِكَ، وَيَكُونُ زَمَانُ ضِيق لَمْ يَكُنْ مُنْذُ كَانَتْ أُمَّةٌ إِلَى ذلِكَ الْوَقْتِ. وَفِي ذلِكَ الْوَقْتِ يُنَجَّى شَعْبُكَ، كُلُّ مَنْ يُوجَدُ مَكْتُوبًا فِي السِّفْرِ.*
  *2 وَكَثِيرُونَ مِنَ الرَّاقِدِينَ فِي تُرَابِ الأَرْضِ يَسْتَيْقِظُونَ، هؤُلاَءِ إِلَى الْحَيَاةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ، وَهؤُلاَءِ إِلَى الْعَارِ لِلازْدِرَاءِ الأَبَدِيِّ.*
  *3 وَالْفَاهِمُونَ يَضِيئُونَ كَضِيَاءِ الْجَلَدِ، وَالَّذِينَ رَدُّوا كَثِيرِينَ إِلَى الْبِرِّ كَالْكَوَاكِبِ إِلَى أَبَدِ الدُّهُورِ.*
  *4 « أَمَّا أَنْتَ يَا دَانِيآلُ فَأَخْفِ الْكَلاَمَ وَاخْتِمِ السِّفْرَ إِلَى وَقْتِ النِّهَايَةِ. كَثِيرُونَ يَتَصَفَّحُونَهُ وَالْمَعْرِفَةُ تَزْدَادُ».*
  *5 فَنَظَرْتُ أَنَا دَانِيآلَ وَإِذَا بِاثْنَيْنِ آخَرَيْنِ قَدْ وَقَفَا وَاحِدٌ مِنْ هُنَا عَلَى شَاطِئِ النَّهْرِ، وَآخَرُ مِنْ هُنَاكَ عَلَى شَاطِئِ النَّهْرِ.*
  *6 وَقَالَ لِلرَّجُلِ اللاَّبِسِ الْكَتَّانِ الَّذِي مِنْ فَوْقِ مِيَاهِ النَّهْرِ: «إِلَى مَتَى انْتِهَاءُ الْعَجَائِبِ؟»*
  *7 فَسَمِعْتُ الرَّجُلَ اللاَّبِسَ الْكَتَّانِ الَّذِي مِنْ فَوْقِ مِيَاهِ النَّهْرِ، إِذْ رَفَعَ يُمْنَاهُ وَيُسْرَاهُ نَحْوَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَحَلَفَ بِالْحَيِّ إِلَى الأَبَدِ: « إِنَّهُ إِلَى زَمَانٍ وَزَمَانَيْنِ وَنِصْفٍ. فَإِذَا تَمَّ تَفْرِيقُ أَيْدِي الشَّعْبِ الْمُقَدَّسِ تَتِمُّ كُلُّ هذِهِ».*
  *8 وَأَنَا سَمِعْتُ وَمَا فَهِمْتُ. فَقُلْتُ: «يَا سَيِّدِي، مَا هِيَ آخِرُ هذِهِ؟»*
  *9 فَقَالَ: «اذْهَبْ يَا دَانِيآلُ لأَنَّ الْكَلِمَاتِ مَخْفِيَّةٌ وَمَخْتُومَةٌ إِلَى وَقْتِ النِّهَايَةِ.*
  *10 كَثِيرُونَ يَتَطَهَّرُونَ وَيُبَيَّضُونَ وَيُمَحَّصُونَ، أَمَّا الأَشْرَارُ فَيَفْعَلُونَ شَرًّا. وَلاَ يَفْهَمُ أَحَدُ الأَشْرَارِ، لكِنِ الْفَاهِمُونَ يَفْهَمُونَ.*
  *11 وَمِنْ وَقْتِ إِزَالَةِ الْمُحْرَقَةِ الدَّائِمَةِ وَإِقَامَةِ رِجْسِ الْمُخَرَّبِ أَلْفٌ وَمِئَتَانِ وَتِسْعُونَ يَوْمًا.*
  *12 طُوبَى لِمَنْ يَنْتَظِرُ وَيَبْلُغُ إِلَى الأَلْفِ وَالثَّلاَثِ مِئَةٍ وَالْخَمْسَةِ وَالثَّلاَثِينَ يَوْمًا.*
  *13 أَمَّا أَنْتَ فَاذْهَبْ إِلَى النِّهَايَةِ فتَسْتَرِيحَ، وتَقُومَ لِقُرعَتِكَ فِي نِهَايَةِ الأَيَّامِ».*​


----------



## fredyyy (28 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: الى المسيحيين  أحتاج تفسيرٍ*

*شاهد كتابي يوضح مع من يكون القتال *

رؤيا يوحنا : 16 
14 فَإِنَّهُمْ أَرْوَاحُ شَيَاطِينَ صَانِعَةٌ آيَاتٍ، تَخْرُجُ عَلَى مُلُوكِ الْعَالَمِ 
وَكُلِّ الْمَسْكُونَةِ لِتَجْمَعَهُمْ *لِقِتَالِ* ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ الْعَظِيمِ، *يَوْمِ اللهِ الْقَادِرِ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ.* 
16 فَجَمَعَهُمْ إِلَى الْمَوْضِعِ الَّذِي يُدْعَى بِالْعِبْرَانِيَّةِ «*هَرْمَجَدُّونَ*».


----------



## Desert Rose (28 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: الى المسيحيين  أحتاج تفسيرٍ*

*معركة هرمجدون فى سفر الرؤيا بحسب المفسرين هى معركة سيجتمع فيها ملوك العالم والارض لمحاربة الله 

وكلمة هرمجدون ديه ترجع للمكان الى حارب فيه ملوك كنعان الله والله انتصر عليهم وده مذكور فى سفر القضاة 5 : 19 , 20 

فكلمة هرمجدون تقرأ مجدو اى سهل مجدو الى تمت فيه المعركة قديما بين ملوك كنعان وشعب الله 

وده مش معناه ان المعركة ستكون عند مجدو جغرافيا بالتحديد 

لان المكان يعتبر محدود وهنا بيقول انه تجمع كبير 

وعلى فكرة التفسيرات بتقول انها مش معركة حرب دموية لكنه مجرد تجمع من عدد كبير من الناس وملوك الارض فى هذا المكان ضد الله 

والتفسير الارجح انها حرب الله مع الارواح الشيطانية الشريرة اى حروب رحية مش مادية 

لان العدد بيقول كده 
رؤيا 16 :13- 14 

"ورأيت من فم التنين ومن فم الوحش ومن فم النبى الكذاب ثلثة أرواح نجسة شبه ضفادع فأنهم أرواح شياطين صانعة أيات تخرج على ملوك العالم وكل المسكونة لتجمعهم لقتال ذلك اليوم العظيم يوم الله القادر على كل شئ "
*


----------



## Twin (29 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: الى المسيحيين  أحتاج تفسيرٍ*

اسم عبري معناه (( جبل مجدّو )) وهو موقع تنبأ كاتب الرؤيا أنه سيتحول إلى ساحة للرب، ويجتمع فيه كافة ملوك الأرض في يوم قتال الرب ( رؤ 16: 16 ). وقد سبق أن جرى عند مجدو معارك بارزة في التاريخ. وذكر الكتاب ثلاث معارك هناك: الأولى التي تغلب فيها العبرانيون على سيسرا والكنعانيين ( قض 5: 19 )، والثانية التي قتل فيها ملك يهوذا اخزيا ( 2 مل 9: 27 )، والثالثة التي جرت بين فرعون مصر نخو وبين يوشيا ملك يهوذا ( 2 مل 23: 29 وزك 12: 11 ). وتقع مجدو في مرج ابن عامر وزاد في قيمتها الاستراتيجية أنها كانت على خط المواصلات بين القسمين الشمالي والجنوبي من فلسطين، وأنها كانت على طريق الفاتحين المصريين وغيرهم من الفاتحين. 

ـــــــــــــــــــــ

اسم عبري للمكان الذي تجمع فيه الارواحُ النجسة الثلاثة (رؤ 16 :16) كلَّ ملوك الارض من أجل حرب اليوم العظيم، حرب الله القدير. هرمجدون اي جبل مجدو الواقع عند سفح الكرمل. اختار الكاتب هذا المكان لأنه ساحة حرب لكل الازمنة (قض 4 :2-16؛ 1مل 14 :25؛ 2مل 23 :20). هذا هو الرأي الافضل. وهناك رأيان ضعيفان. الاول يجعل هرمجدون نقلا يونانيا للكلمة العبرية "هرموعد" (جبل الجماعة : اش 14 :13) فيقابل هرمجدون بالجبل الذي تجتمع فيه الالهة. الثاني يرى في هرمجدون جبل المكدوني اسكندر الكبير.​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (29 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: الى المسيحيين  أحتاج تفسيرٍ*

هذه النبؤات تتحدث عن أمور روحية 
ولكن سيادتك تبحث عن أمور مادية
وهذه النبؤات لها هدف روحى ، بينما سيادتك لا تهتم بهذا الهدف الروحى
فهى فى وادى وأنت فى وادى تانى خالص


----------



## أَمَة (30 ديسمبر 2010)

تم تغيير عنوان الموضوع الى

علامات ونبؤات أخر الزمان 

للدلالة على مضمونه​


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (30 ديسمبر 2010)

علامات الساعة 


متى الأصحاح 24

[q-bible]*3وَفِيمَا هُوَ جَالِسٌ عَلَى جَبَلِ الزَّيْتُونِ تَقَدَّمَ إِلَيْهِ التَّلاَمِيذُ عَلَى انْفِرَادٍ قَائِلِينَ:** «قُلْ لَنَا مَتَى يَكُونُ هَذَا وَمَا هِيَ عَلاَمَةُ مَجِيئِكَ وَانْقِضَاءِ الدَّهْرِ؟» 
4 فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «انْظُرُوا لاَ يُضِلَّكُمْ أَحَدٌ. 
5 فَإِنَّ كَثِيرِينَ سَيَأْتُونَ بِاسْمِي قَائِلِينَ: أَنَا هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ وَيُضِلُّونَ كَثِيرِينَ. 
6 وَسَوْفَ تَسْمَعُونَ بِحُرُوبٍ وَأَخْبَارِ حُرُوبٍ. اُنْظُرُوا لاَ تَرْتَاعُوا. لِأَنَّهُ لاَ بُدَّ أَنْ تَكُونَ هَذِهِ كُلُّهَا. وَلكِنْ لَيْسَ الْمُنْتَهَى بَعْدُ. 
7 لِأَنَّهُ تَقُومُ أُمَّةٌ عَلى أُمَّةٍ وَمَمْلَكَةٌ عَلى مَمْلَكَةٍ وَتَكُونُ مَجَاعَاتٌ وَأَوْبِئَةٌ وَزَلاَزِلُ فِي أَمَاكِنَ. 
8 وَلَكِنَّ هَذِهِ كُلَّهَا مُبْتَدَأُ الأَوْجَاعِ. 
9 حِينَئِذٍ يُسَلِّمُونَكُمْ إِلَى ضِيقٍ وَيَقْتُلُونَكُمْ وَتَكُونُونَ مُبْغَضِينَ مِنْ جَمِيعِ الأُمَمِ لأَجْلِ اسْمِي. 
10 وَحِينَئِذٍ يَعْثُرُ كَثِيرُونَ وَيُسَلِّمُونَ بَعْضُهُمْ بَعْضاً وَيُبْغِضُونَ بَعْضُهُمْ بَعْضاً. 
11 وَيَقُومُ أَنْبِيَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ كَثِيرُونَ وَيُضِلُّونَ كَثِيرِينَ. 
12 وَلِكَثْرَةِ الإِثْمِ تَبْرُدُ مَحَبَّةُ الْكَثِيرِينَ. 
13 وَلَكِنِ الَّذِي يَصْبِرُ إِلَى الْمُنْتَهَى فَهَذَا يَخْلُصُ. 
14 وَيُكْرَزُ بِبِشَارَةِ الْمَلَكُوتِ هَذِهِ فِي كُلِّ الْمَسْكُونَةِ شَهَادَةً لِجَمِيعِ الأُمَمِ. ثُمَّ يَأْتِي الْمُنْتَهَى. 
15 «فَمَتَى نَظَرْتُمْ «رِجْسَةَ الْخَرَابِ» الَّتِي قَالَ عَنْهَا دَانِيآلُ النَّبِيُّ قَائِمَةً فِي الْمَكَانِ الْمُقَدَّسِ - لِيَفْهَمِ الْقَارِئُ - 
16 فَحِينَئِذٍ لِيَهْرُبِ الَّذِينَ فِي الْيَهُودِيَّةِ إِلَى الْجِبَالِ 
17 وَالَّذِي عَلَى السَّطْحِ فَلاَ يَنْزِلْ لِيَأْخُذَ مِنْ بَيْتِهِ شَيْئاً 
18 وَالَّذِي فِي الْحَقْلِ فَلاَ يَرْجِعْ إِلَى وَرَائِهِ لِيَأْخُذَ ثِيَابَهُ. 
19 وَوَيْلٌ لِلْحَبَالَى وَالْمُرْضِعَاتِ فِي تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ! 
20 وَصَلُّوا لِكَيْ لاَ يَكُونَ هَرَبُكُمْ فِي شِتَاءٍ وَلاَ فِي سَبْتٍ 
21 لأَنَّهُ يَكُونُ حِينَئِذٍ ضِيقٌ عَظِيمٌ لَمْ يَكُنْ مِثْلُهُ مُنْذُ ابْتِدَاءِ الْعَالَمِ إِلَى الآنَ وَلَنْ يَكُونَ. 
22 وَلَوْ لَمْ تُقَصَّرْ تِلْكَ الأَيَّامُ لَمْ يَخْلُصْ جَسَدٌ. وَلَكِنْ لأَجْلِ الْمُخْتَارِينَ تُقَصَّرُ تِلْكَ الأَيَّامُ. 
23 حِينَئِذٍ إِنْ قَالَ لَكُمْ أَحَدٌ: هُوَذَا الْمَسِيحُ هُنَا أَوْ هُنَاكَ فَلاَ تُصَدِّقُوا. 
24 لأَنَّهُ سَيَقُومُ مُسَحَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ وَأَنْبِيَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ وَيُعْطُونَ آيَاتٍ عَظِيمَةً وَعَجَائِبَ حَتَّى يُضِلُّوا لَوْ أَمْكَنَ الْمُخْتَارِينَ أَيْضاً. 
25 هَا أَنَا قَدْ سَبَقْتُ وَأَخْبَرْتُكُمْ. 
26 فَإِنْ قَالُوا لَكُمْ: هَا هُوَ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ فَلاَ تَخْرُجُوا! هَا هُوَ فِي الْمَخَادِعِ فَلاَ تُصَدِّقُوا! 
27 لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الْبَرْقَ يَخْرُجُ مِنَ الْمَشَارِقِ وَيَظْهَرُ إِلَى الْمَغَارِبِ هَكَذَا يَكُونُ أَيْضاً مَجِيءُ ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ. 
28 لأَنَّهُ حَيْثُمَا تَكُنِ الْجُثَّةُ فَهُنَاكَ تَجْتَمِعُ النُّسُورُ. 
29 «وَلِلْوَقْتِ بَعْدَ ضِيقِ تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ تُظْلِمُ الشَّمْسُ وَالْقَمَرُ لاَ يُعْطِي ضَوْءَهُ وَالنُّجُومُ تَسْقُطُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَقُوَّاتُ السَّمَاوَاتِ تَتَزَعْزَعُ. 
30 وَحِينَئِذٍ تَظْهَرُ عَلاَمَةُ ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ فِي السَّمَاءِ. وَحِينَئِذٍ تَنُوحُ جَمِيعُ قَبَائِلِ الأَرْضِ وَيُبْصِرُونَ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ آتِياً عَلَى سَحَابِ السَّمَاءِ بِقُوَّةٍ وَمَجْدٍ كَثِيرٍ. 
31 فَيُرْسِلُ مَلاَئِكَتَهُ بِبُوقٍ عَظِيمِ الصَّوْتِ فَيَجْمَعُونَ مُخْتَارِيهِ مِنَ الأَرْبَعِ الرِّيَاحِ مِنْ أَقْصَاءِ السَّمَاوَاتِ إِلَى أَقْصَائِهَا. 
32 فَمِنْ شَجَرَةِ التِّينِ تَعَلَّمُوا الْمَثَلَ: مَتَى صَارَ غُصْنُهَا رَخْصاً وَأَخْرَجَتْ أَوْرَاقَهَا تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّ الصَّيْفَ قَرِيبٌ. 
33 هَكَذَا أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً مَتَى رَأَيْتُمْ هَذَا كُلَّهُ فَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّهُ قَرِيبٌ عَلَى الأَبْوَابِ. 
34 اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ يَمْضِي هَذَا الْجِيلُ حَتَّى يَكُونَ هَذَا كُلُّهُ. 
35 اَلسَّمَاءُ وَالأَرْضُ تَزُولاَنِ وَلَكِنَّ كَلاَمِي لاَ يَزُولُ. 
36 وَأَمَّا ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمُ وَتِلْكَ السَّاعَةُ فَلاَ يَعْلَمُ بِهِمَا أَحَدٌ وَلاَ مَلاَئِكَةُ السَّمَاوَاتِ إِلاَّ أَبِي وَحْدَهُ. 
37 وَكَمَا كَانَتْ أَيَّامُ نُوحٍ كَذَلِكَ يَكُونُ أَيْضاً مَجِيءُ ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ. 
38 لأَنَّهُ كَمَا كَانُوا فِي الأَيَّامِ الَّتِي قَبْلَ الطُّوفَانِ يَأْكُلُونَ وَيَشْرَبُونَ وَيَتَزَوَّجُونَ وَيُزَوِّجُونَ إِلَى الْيَوْمِ الَّذِي دَخَلَ فِيهِ نُوحٌ الْفُلْكَ 
39 وَلَمْ يَعْلَمُوا حَتَّى جَاءَ الطُّوفَانُ وَأَخَذَ الْجَمِيعَ كَذَلِكَ يَكُونُ أَيْضاً مَجِيءُ ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ. 
40 حِينَئِذٍ يَكُونُ اثْنَانِ فِي الْحَقْلِ يُؤْخَذُ الْوَاحِدُ وَيُتْرَكُ الآخَرُ. 
41 اثْنَتَانِ تَطْحَنَانِ عَلَى الرَّحَى تُؤْخَذُ الْوَاحِدَةُ وَتُتْرَكُ الأُخْرَى. 
42 «اِسْهَرُوا إِذاً لأَنَّكُمْ لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ فِي أَيَّةِ سَاعَةٍ يَأْتِي رَبُّكُمْ. 
43 وَاعْلَمُوا هَذَا أَنَّهُ لَوْ عَرَفَ رَبُّ الْبَيْتِ فِي أَيِّ هَزِيعٍ يَأْتِي السَّارِقُ لَسَهِرَ وَلَمْ يَدَعْ بَيْتَهُ يُنْقَبُ. 
44 لِذَلِكَ كُونُوا أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً مُسْتَعِدِّينَ لأَنَّهُ فِي سَاعَةٍ لاَ تَظُنُّونَ يَأْتِي ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ. 
45 فَمَنْ هُوَ الْعَبْدُ الأَمِينُ الْحَكِيمُ الَّذِي أَقَامَهُ سَيِّدُهُ عَلَى خَدَمِهِ لِيُعْطِيَهُمُ الطَّعَامَ فِي حِينِهِ؟ 
46 طُوبَى لِذَلِكَ الْعَبْدِ الَّذِي إِذَا جَاءَ سَيِّدُهُ يَجِدُهُ يَفْعَلُ هَكَذَا! 
47 اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنَّهُ يُقِيمُهُ عَلَى جَمِيعِ أَمْوَالِهِ. 
48 وَلَكِنْ إِنْ قَالَ ذَلِكَ الْعَبْدُ الرَّدِيُّ فِي قَلْبِهِ: سَيِّدِي يُبْطِئُ قُدُومَهُ. 
49 فَيَبْتَدِئُ يَضْرِبُ الْعَبِيدَ رُفَقَاءَهُ وَيَأْكُلُ وَيَشْرَبُ مَعَ السُّكَارَى. 
50 يَأْتِي سَيِّدُ ذَلِكَ الْعَبْدِ فِي يَوْمٍ لاَ يَنْتَظِرُهُ وَفِي سَاعَةٍ لاَ يَعْرِفُهَا 
51 فَيُقَطِّعُهُ وَيَجْعَلُ نَصِيبَهُ مَعَ الْمُرَائِينَ. هُنَاكَ يَكُونُ الْبُكَاءُ وَصَرِيرُ الأَسْنَانِ*».​[/q-bible]


----------

